# How do your waterless shampoos smell?



## dognut (Jun 27, 2013)

Hi guys,

I know it's been a while. I'd love to catch up and give you guys a full update on KT soon, but today I have a quick question. 

I have a relative coming here from the US, and I'm hoping to buy KT a new waterless shampoo. I have the one from Biogroom, but I can't stand the smell (actually, I can't stand the smell of all Biogroom products I've tried). I prefer scents like those of CC Spectrum 10, PP Silk Cream and Reconstructing Conditioner, Spa Lavish Blueberry, Tropiclean Puppy Shampoo. I love how PP H2O makes KT's hair super soft, but I also can't take the strong smell. 

I've been wanting to try *PP No Rinse Shampoo*. Can anyone comment on the smell? Does it stick like Biogroom? 

And if anyone has tried the following products, please let me know what you think about them:

- PP No Rinse Spray. How is this different from the No Rinse Shampoo?
- PP No Rinse Express. This is new. I'd love to read some reviews.
- PP Bio-Enzymatic Pretreatment Spray. Also new.
- CC OC Magic Foam. I know Stacey has tried, so if you see this, please let me know how you like it.

Any other suggestions are welcome! KT gets a lot of weewee legs nowadays. I don't know why. Must be the way she squats. I'd love to have something that quickly helps take away the smell, not add to it.

Thanks guys!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Dawn-I don't know about all brands and strength. Someone will though...lol. As far as pee on coat. I know about that and what worked for Penny. Not sure what type pads you use. But I had same prob with Penny bottom/legs and my males feet. I know my washable pads are great for absorbancy but we use disposable mostly. I found I was using one of the thinner disposable pads that puddled too much. I like the (Wee Wee Pad brand in box of #100) but the best here are (Publix brand. it is a grocery store chain in Southern USA). Many of the ADULT size are thicker too but can be bit on the large side. I also did some trimming down there around bottom and inside legs. But the change to a thicker pad really helped. 
I have bio groom spray and when I use it I spray some on a baby wipe first instead of right on coat. Works better for me and not all the foaming. I found the waterless products prob going to be strong in order to remove the pee. Now that I'm using the thicker pads I just use little shampoo on a wet baby washcloth and rinse her off, usually mid way in between baths, then just dry her with a hand towel I bought for the dogs. I don't know about all the brands you mentioned. But I'll check back. Maybe something good out there that easier. If I needed it often I would not care for the bio groom/non rinse on consistent basis on Penny. Once while or travel is fine. But it is only one I tried so ??


----------



## N2Mischief (Aug 18, 2013)

I was having a horrible time with Misha's and the urine on her girl parts and on the insides of her legs by the hocks. I read on this site that the UGO dog was great so I bought one. Problem solved! She no longer gets pee on herself. I LOVE it!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

N2Mischief said:


> I was having a horrible time with Misha's and the urine on her girl parts and on the insides of her legs by the hocks. I read on this site that the UGO dog was great so I bought one. Problem solved! She no longer gets pee on herself. I LOVE it!


Another good option. I guess I like disposable anything. :blush:


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

(Quote)
- PP No Rinse Spray. How is this different from the No Rinse Shampoo?
- PP No Rinse Express. This is new. I'd love to read some reviews.
- PP Bio-Enzymatic Pretreatment Spray. Also new.
- CC OC Magic Foam. I know Stacey has tried, so if you see this, please let me know how you like it.


I have a persnickety nose too == and so do our dogs and family = It's hard to say what smells GOOD vs BAD since we all have different preferences in what smells we Love and Hate...but here is what we think...

*PP No Rinse - Smells CLEAN MODERATE *=== Can't live without == This is used in the BATH as a FINAL Shampoo Step for me == I spray/rinse with this just before conditioning (no matter what shampoo I've used) == as I LOVE the Odor Neutralizing component of this === IT SENDs any type of DOGGIE smell or OUTSIDE smell away

I use this for paws and touch ups after walks too === or if a dog has upchucked and got their ears or beard dirty == kills yucky smell

*PP No Rinse Express *== is currently being shipped to my house == can't wait to try it out

*CC == Magic Foam* == haven't tested it out yet
*CC == SHOW OFF - smells Good MILD* == is a diluted no rinse version of CC White on White == good stuff == so you may ask for a bottle of the White on White Shampoo (smells MILD) too...

Anything PP or CC is gonna be pretty good, (for the most part) ===


If you like a certain smell of a shampoo == you can always make your own FOAMING or WATERLESS version == all these essentially are == watered down formulations of a shampoo.

You can buy a FOAMING container and heavily dilute a shampoo OR
Heavily dilute a shampoo formula and put it in a squirt bottle === MONEY SAVER Option :w00t:

You'll have to share a picture of all the GOODIES your relative gets for you from the US and more pictures of your CUTIE KT! :wub:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I also hate the smell of Biogroom waterless shampoo. I don't know about PP no rinse shampoo, but every Pure Paws product I have tried smells better than any other pet products I have ever used. Unfortunately, both MiMi and Ray were very itchy after their luxury PP bath, I don't know what caused it, but I am afraid to try any of the products I have again.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

The CC Magic Foam is odorless and works very well for us! I use it daily after meals to quick wash Georgie's face. I just bought the gallon size...

I threw away the bio-groom, nasty smelling stuff. If the puppies spit up bile, it just added to the stink instead of getting rid of it.


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

lydiatug said:


> The CC Magic Foam is odorless and works very well for us! I use it daily after meals to quick wash Georgie's face. I just bought the gallon size...
> 
> I threw away the bio-groom, nasty smelling stuff. If the puppies spit up bile, it just added to the stink instead of getting rid of it.



Hey...THANKS for sharing == I love odorless products! It must be good if you bought the Gallon Size (that is a full endorsement) == k...off to place my order too!


----------



## doggyluver5 (Feb 1, 2013)

When I was showing my Tzu I got the straight scoop from all the professionals. The majority of them use Pro-Line Self Rinse Plus self rinsing shampoo. A lot of self rinsing shampoos are sticky and leave a residue in the coat that I hate. If you are trying to take something out you don't want to add something else! I had a hard time finding a distributor in Canada so finally wrote the company itself. Shortly after CC bought them out so now it is available from most if not all CC distributors. I use it on the pee spots on Majic and it takes most of it out if not all. I also use it on faces between shampoos. It does as good or better a job then any other product I've tried. I wet the spots down and then scrub with my fingers, dry with paper towel and then with my dryer as I like to get the whole job done at once. I also have Majic Foam in the large size. I used to use it on Benji's show topknot when finished showing for the day to take out the hairspray. It works very well too and as it is a foam you can spray on your fingers and apply exactly where you want it. I paper towel dry and dryer dry it too. (Just my preferences!). I agree no smell for the Majic Foam and a light "clean" smell for the Pro-Line (to my sense of smell).


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I like the Proline or the Purepaws no rinse spray. I find the purepaws very economical as I diluted it heavily in a spray bottle. I use the PP, spray on, use a wet cloth to clean works great on urine. And it is not at all sticky with residue.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

I am trying the PP no rinse spray. Thx for all diluting tips. :thumbsup:


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

I use the CC Magic Foam. I like the way after it's dry the hairs soft & silky. No oder either.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## NYCHelloKitty (Jun 28, 2013)

So for the most part the Pure paws and pro line are the best at removing stains. Smell doesn't matter to me, as much as cleaning pee stained legs, however if I can get one with a mild to no scent I'd take it. I'm putting in an order on cherry brook, and I added the Pro line no rinse shampoo to my cart, along with the trial white on white shampoo. How good is the Pro-line no rinse? The gallon is $26, and the 16 ounce is $10.


----------



## AshleyAndSophiePup (Aug 24, 2012)

I haven't used a waterless shampoo on Sophie, so I really don't have any experience or actual input. I just have to say, KT, you are just absolutely precious. Look at the adorable face!!


----------

